# PCOS/Metformin but already having regular periods, ovulating and am underweight?



## blueclo

Hello this is the first time I have posted a thread I am not sure if I have this in the right place but I hope so. 

I have been ttc for 18 months now and 4 months ago I went to the doctor. Me and my bf had tests, and after his sperm test came back normal and my blood test was 'normal' (and indicated I was ovulating) I went for a scan and it was found that I have PCOS. I am very slim- underweight if anything, I have regular periods (26 day cycles) and blood tests and OPK's say I am ovulating. 

The dr has put me on Metformin, which I'm happy about because I have read some positive stories about people conceiving on it. However, the first thing that seems to happen for these people is that their periods become regular. 

I am wondering if anyone else is in a similar position to me; not displaying any of the traits of PCOS (like the irregular cycles, overweight, excessive hair growth etc) - is/was anyone having regular periods and ovulating with PCOS but got a success story with metformin or anything else?? :shrug:

I have started met today with 250mg x 2 a day to be increased gradually to 1500mg a day. I think this is about the same for those who are hoping to regulate their cycles. My hope is that it will work magic for me and I will conceive quickly because I'm not waiting for periods to regulate!! . :nope:

fingers crossed :neutral:

Thanks for your help, I didn't expect the post to be so long! x


----------



## ineedaseed

hi there

i have pcos and am on metformin but i have the other symptoms. just wanted to pop by and wish you luck!

you managing ok on the met? i have felt a bit woozy at times x


----------



## ineedaseed

forgot to say i do usually have regular ish cycles but ovulation has yet to be confirmed x


----------



## blueclo

Thanks for your reply. I have 500mg tablets but the doctor said it would be easy to simply break them in half so that i take 2 x 250mg at first. However it is not easy at all to break them, they are round and rock hard!! I have therefore tried to cut one in half with a knife which didnt work so I ended up biting it and so goodness knows if I ended up with more or less than half by the time it crumbled away! I am paranoid about the risk of the upset stomach, i have read up so much on this that I am convinced I will be hit with it but first day and it seems to be ok... very low dose though. How long have you been taking it? 

Good luck to you too :)


----------



## UK Sarah 33

Hey hun - read my success story in this section - I have had normal periods all my life - only sign of pcos was weight gain. Back in the days when I first began TTC five years ago I was getting positive OPK's so I know I was ovulating. All my blood tests after I was diagnosed late last year came back normal even though both my ovaries were smothered in cysts.............
Diagnosed in Dec 09, took Metformin for two weeks and then conceived......so keep positive......best of luck for a BFP very soon hun xx


----------



## ineedaseed

hey blue
i think i am on week 3 now of taking them. thankfully i have only had a few symptoms including tummy ache and bad wind! but more recently the odd headache too. 
you can buy pill cutters from the chemist where you put it in and it will chop it for you. 
i take my tablet half way through each meal and find this helps. 
xxx


----------



## blueclo

UK Sarah 33 said:


> .....Diagnosed in Dec 09, took Metformin for two weeks and then conceived......so keep positive......best of luck for a BFP very soon hun xx

What doseage of met were you taking? This is a very positive story thanks for your reply; did you ever take clomid or anything else too?

ineedaseed - I actually bought a pill cutter today before I read your post- great minds think a like :thumbup: I also take it half way through a meal too so hopefully this is the way to go for minimal side effects! Do you/have you taken anything else before met? 

Thanks for your replies O:)


----------



## ineedaseed

Hope the pill cutter helped Hun. I have not taken anything before met although have found out I have an underactive thyroid which I take tabs for. 
When is your next appt? X


----------



## UK Sarah 33

Nope - Clomid was the next step for me after the met however I was so lucky to fall pregnant within a few weeks of taking it. I'll never know if it was the metformin that helped me conceive. But it was the first cycle in years where I relaxed and didn't think about TTC because of the shock of being diagnosed with PCOS. 
I was taking 500mg three times a day - had bad stomach and nausea to start with but that soon went off...........I think it's something you just put up with as you know it is helping your cause if you know what I mean.......
Hopefully by starting off on a small dose you won't get hit with too many side effects......best of luck hun!! x


----------



## Kipps

hi

i am also taking metformin, i was diagnosed with pcos about 6 months ago and have been on metformin for about 2months!!

but the last week i have been feelin awful, heahaches, nausea, sensitibve sense of smell and a general "rough" feeling like i have a cold and temp raising and lowering and very tired.....

i did a hpt yesterday and it was very very faint bfp and then got 2 bfn since.....

did you ll get similar sypmtoms with the metformin? or could i be pg??

thanks


----------



## thelistkeeper

Hey kipps! You could definitely be PG! I hope you are!

I replied to you about the metformin in TTC threads... I was on it too when I conceived my almost 6 year old DD! I took it for about 8 months or so before her, but my OH was away for 9 weeks during that time and I lost some weight and my AF became regular to the day and hour even! So when he got back we were preggers within 2 weeks! So yeah, it does help some women conceive. My doc had be start of slow with them and then increase my dosage every 3 days till I was up to like 2000 a day and I was on the 500's, XR tablets, so was supposed to be on 4 per day. I only could handle 3 per day without feeling sick all the time. All of my PCOS symptoms disappear when I am taking it regularly. 

Well, I am rambling. Good luck and I hope you get your :bfp:!


----------



## blueclo

Kipps said:


> hi
> 
> i am also taking metformin, i was diagnosed with pcos about 6 months ago and have been on metformin for about 2months!!
> 
> but the last week i have been feelin awful, heahaches, nausea, sensitibve sense of smell and a general "rough" feeling like i have a cold and temp raising and lowering and very tired.....
> 
> i did a hpt yesterday and it was very very faint bfp and then got 2 bfn since.....
> 
> did you ll get similar sypmtoms with the metformin? or could i be pg??
> 
> thanks

It was so weird to read this because right now I am feeling awful with flu like symtoms- I have a cold and I feel tired and generally rough as you describe.. I thought it was just a cold thing going around at the mo and that it wasn't linked to the metformin but maybe it is? I even feel like my eyes feel heavy and watery and my head is so bunged up! 

Is your af due now is that why you are taking the hpts? Or are your cycles so irregular that you are unable to know when it's due? 

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## blimblu

:baby: Hi e/o im happy 2 b on this post cuz im pretty concerned whats goin on w me...im on metformin 4 3 months alrdy! 1750 mg...since the i get staining 4 a week instead of a reg flow all between 23-30 days....i recently had a ovarion cyst but that left alrdy....any advice wat this can b???


----------



## XwishX

hi, I am exactly the same. I was diagnosed wiv pcos when i was 18,im now 23. I dont have any pcos symptoms apart from a little excessive hair growth on my stomach and i have to shave my legs every day.Other than that I am normal weight (if anything a little under) and have regular periods,ovulate when im ment to etc.
I have been ttc for over a year now,the doctors did put me on metformin 500mg for about two months then decided to take me off it as apparently it wouldnt do anything for me. It just confuses me as every1 always seems to have the symptoms of pcos :shrug:

good luck to you :dust: xx


----------



## NavyWife84

I am right there with you. Doc thinks I have pcos based on my sonogram showing cysts on my ovaries and my CD3 blood tests being very high. I don't have the typical symptoms (excess hair, overweight, skin tags, etc) but I do have depression, which they say can be a symptom. I have regular 30ish day cycles and get positive opks each month. I am still in denial that I have pcos b/c I don't have the symptoms! It makes me feel a little better hearing that there are women with pcos and no symptoms...I don't feel so alone!

Did you notice that the last post from blue on here was in April? I wonder how you ladies found this thread 6 months later? I am glad you did though, because I feel better now.


----------

